# surplus (meervoud)



## dawdaw

Bij het schrijven van mijn thesis heb ik gemerkt dat mijn Word spellcheck het woord "surplussen" niet aanvaardt. Volgens de meerdere referentie op het net bestaat dit echter wel als meervoud van "surplus". Volgens de spellcheck van Safari ook trouwens. 

Ik heb het nagevraagd bij een leraar Nederlands en volgens hem is dit een correct meervoud, hoewel hij (terecht, imo) opmerkt dat een surplus op zich niet echt telbaar is en dus niet noodzakelijk een meervoudsvorm nodig heeft. 

Je kan bijvoorbeeld zeggen: "er is een grote surplus aan voedsel". Hier is duidelijk geen meervoudsvorm nodig gezien het al om een hoeveelheid gaat. 
Maar in het geval van: "de vele surplussen van de winkelketens zijn te hoog" is het al wat onduidelijker. 

Gezien ik dit woord toch een 100-tal keer doorheen mijn tekst wil gebruiken zou ik het juist willen hebben.

Ik kan natuurlijk zeggen dat "de surplus van de winkelketens is te hoog" maar dit heeft dan weer een lichtjes andere connotatie. Zeker omdat "surplus" een sleutelwoord in mijn werk is.

alvast bedankt,

Dawid


----------



## luitzen

Heb je er al over nagedacht om een 'gewoon' Nederlands woord als _overschotten_ te gebruiken? Het veelvuldig gebruik van _surplussen _(wat correct is) maakt een tekst niet bepaald goed leesbaar.


----------



## dawdaw

Inderdaad, het probleem is dat het om een economische tekst gaat waar een surplus een gangbare term is. Hangt ook vaak samen met productie: surplusproductie. 
Maar zal het zeker overwegen. Thx


----------



## YellowOnline

luitzen said:


> Heb je er al over nagedacht om een 'gewoon' Nederlands woord als _overschotten_ te gebruiken? Het veelvuldig gebruik van _surplussen _(wat correct is) maakt een tekst niet bepaald goed leesbaar.



Ik ben het volmondig met luitzen eens, maar gezien de context snap ik wel dat men liever 'dure' woorden gebruikt. Zo ben ik zelf ooit tevergeefs in de clinch gegaan met een leerkracht economie omdat ik een beter woord wou voor  _arbeidselasticiteit_ 

Dus in elke context behalve schoolse economische theorie: ga voor _overschot(ten)_. Anders inderdaad _surplus(sen)_.


----------



## Peterdg

Wat is er in hemelsnaam mis met "surplus"? Bovendien, "surplus" hoeft helemaal niet altijd "overschot(ten)" te betekenen.


----------



## YellowOnline

Peterdg said:


> Wat is er in hemelsnaam mis met "surplus"? Bovendien, "surplus" hoeft helemaal niet altijd "overschot(ten)" te betekenen.



Ik heb niets tegen leenwoorden als er geen alternatief is, maar _surplus_ is gewoon Frans voor _overschot_. Om dezelfde reden gruwel ik van het gebruik _kids_ voor _kinderen_. Graag hoor ik van u wat _surplus_ nog meer betekent dan _overschot_ overigens.


----------



## Peterdg

Moeten we dan ook maar geen "paraplu" meer gebruiken? Dat komt toch ook uit het Frans en we hebben toch ook "regenscherm"?

Surplus: bv. Die bijkomende premies zijn een (onverwacht) surplus. Hier kan "surplus" niet vervangen worden door "overschot". Hier betekent het zoiets als "toegevoegde waarde".

Kijk ook eens in van Dale.


----------



## YellowOnline

Peterdg said:


> Moeten we dan ook maar geen "paraplu" meer gebruiken? Dat komt toch ook uit het Frans en we hebben toch ook "regenscherm"?
> 
> Surplus: bv. Die bijkomende premies zijn een (onverwacht) surplus. Hier kan "surplus" niet vervangen worden door "overschot".
> 
> Kijk ook eens in van Dale.



Wat betreft paraplu: helaas is het geen AN, maar ik vind _regenscherm_ eigenlijk wel mooier ja. Net als _stortbad_ voor _douche_ trouwens. Niet enkel in het Nederlands: ook in het Frans verkies ik bijvoorbeeld _courriel_ boven _e-mail_. 

Uw advies om in het woordenboek te kijken heb ik ook opgevolgd - althans in Van Dale Online:
*
sur·plus* _(het; o)_ 
1 overschot 

Nu, die gratis versie is beperkt en het kan zijn dat de volledige versie nog alternatieven geeft, maar uw tegenvoorbeeld waarbij het als synoniem voor _meevaller_ (denk ik) gebruikt wordt lijkt mij eerlijk gezegd fout.


----------



## Peterdg

YellowOnline said:


> Wat betreft paraplu: helaas is het geen AN,


Waarom niet? Omdat er in VD achter "regenscherm" een vlagje "Belg." staat? Of, omdat Geert Van Istendael e.a. dat zegt? Komaan!! Spreken wij, Vlamingen, dan geen Nederlands?



> Uw advies om in het woordenboek te kijken heb ik ook opgevolgd - althans in Van Dale Online:
> *
> sur·plus* _(het; o)_
> 1 overschot
> 
> Nu, die gratis versie is beperkt en het kan zijn dat de volledige versie nog alternatieven geeft, maar uw tegenvoorbeeld waarbij het als synoniem voor _meevaller_ (denk ik) gebruikt wordt lijkt mij eerlijk gezegd fout.


De "dikke VD" geeft meer uitleg en 3 hoofdbetekenissen. Ik kan (en mag) dat hier niet copiëren (copyright).

Diegenen die hier al langer op het forum bezig zijn, weten al dat ik op zulke opmerkingen nogal bitsig reageer en ook dat ik een bloedhekel heb aan taalridders als Geert Van Istendael die, naar mijn bescheiden, doch fervente mening, meer de taal kapothelpen dan wat anders. Maar, het weze u vergeven.


----------



## bibibiben

dawdaw said:


> Bij het schrijven van mijn thesis heb ik gemerkt dat mijn Word spellcheck het woord "surplussen" niet aanvaardt. Volgens de meerdere referentie op het net bestaat dit echter wel als meervoud van "surplus". Volgens de spellcheck van Safari ook trouwens.
> 
> Ik heb het nagevraagd bij een leraar Nederlands en volgens hem is dit een correct meervoud, hoewel hij (terecht, imo) opmerkt dat een surplus op zich niet echt telbaar is en dus niet noodzakelijk een meervoudsvorm nodig heeft.
> 
> Je kan bijvoorbeeld zeggen: "er is een grote surplus aan voedsel". Hier is duidelijk geen meervoudsvorm nodig gezien het al om een hoeveelheid gaat.
> Maar in het geval van: "de vele surplussen van de winkelketens zijn te hoog" is het al wat onduidelijker.
> 
> Gezien ik dit woord toch een 100-tal keer doorheen mijn tekst wil gebruiken zou ik het juist willen hebben.
> 
> Ik kan natuurlijk zeggen dat "de surplus van de winkelketens is te hoog" maar dit heeft dan weer een lichtjes andere connotatie. Zeker omdat "surplus" een sleutelwoord in mijn werk is.
> 
> alvast bedankt,
> 
> Dawid



Als het gaat om surplussen van winkelketens, kun je misschien ook '(winkel)restanten' gebruiken? Als dat een beetje te gewoontjes klinkt, zou je voor 'surplusgoederen' kunnen kiezen. Misstaat volgens mij niet in een proefschrift of scriptie.


----------



## dawdaw

YellowOnline said:


> Wat betreft paraplu: helaas is het geen AN, maar ik vind _regenscherm_ eigenlijk wel mooier ja. Net als _stortbad_ voor _douche_ trouwens. Niet enkel in het Nederlands: ook in het Frans verkies ik bijvoorbeeld _courriel_ boven _e-mail_.
> 
> Uw advies om in het woordenboek te kijken heb ik ook opgevolgd - althans in Van Dale Online:
> *
> sur·plus* _(het; o)_
> 1 overschot
> 
> Nu, die gratis versie is beperkt en het kan zijn dat de volledige versie nog alternatieven geeft, maar uw tegenvoorbeeld waarbij het als synoniem voor _meevaller_ (denk ik) gebruikt wordt lijkt mij eerlijk gezegd fout.



Het is misschien een kwestie van smaak maar ik walg van woorden als "stortbad". Het doet me denken aan een "hefschroefvliegtuig". Behalve veel omslachtiger dan "helikopter" is het uitdrukking die in mijn Brusselse middelbare school tot algemene hilariteit leidde. 

Trouwens, het woord surplus komt in dit geval uit Engelstalige academische literatuur: "_surplus production_". In het Frans bestaat deze uitdrukking ook natuurlijk, maar dat "_un courriel (électronique)_" altijd boven "_un mail_" verkozen wordt moet ik als Franstalige toch tegenspreken.

Maar al bij al toch bedankt, de vele synoniemen zullen mijn tekst zeker en vast een hoop leesbaarder maken!


----------



## YellowOnline

dawdaw said:


> Het is misschien een kwestie van smaak maar ik walg van woorden als "stortbad". Het doet me denken aan een "hefschroefvliegtuig". Behalve veel omslachtiger dan "helikopter" is het uitdrukking die in mijn Brusselse middelbare school tot algemene hilariteit leidde.
> 
> Trouwens, het woord surplus komt in dit geval uit Engelstalige academische literatuur: "_surplus production_". In het Frans bestaat deze uitdrukking ook natuurlijk, maar dat "_un courriel (électronique)_" altijd boven "_un mail_" verkozen wordt moet ik als Franstalige toch tegenspreken.
> 
> Maar al bij al toch bedankt, de vele synoniemen zullen mijn tekst zeker en vast een hoop leesbaarder maken!



Over woorden als _stortbad_ en _hefschroefvliegtuig_ kan ik een boom opzetten, maar dat is hier niet ter zake. Ik wou enkel nog zeggen dat _surplus_ in het Engels ook van het Oudfrans komt. Het is duidelijk een Romaans woord ("_super plus_"). 

Oh, en ik zei niet dat men in het Frans _courriel_ verkiest. Het draagt daarentegen wel mijn persoonlijke voorkeur weg.


----------

